# how well do snails see?



## eli_bug (Oct 11, 2005)

after lookin at lots o sites(sum u cant even get in2) cant find any info on how well snails see this has been a topic of long discussion btween all of us at the centre cause wev found that r snails "eye-stalks" wil follo ur finger in dif directions n bein that ther so big wit an obvious pupil they obviously hav sum sight but i find info on them is hard 2 find so if any1 on the forum can shed any lite(pardon the pun) on this wud b v grate-cheers guys 8)


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

sorry have no ideabut would love to know the answer.

Thats absolutley no use to you sorry


----------



## xen (Nov 23, 2005)

I don't think they can see all that clearly but I read somewhere that they can make outdark shadows and obviously use their sense of smell and taste to compensate.


----------

